# Senior pass for national parks



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

If you are 62 or older you have until Aug.28th to get your $10.00 lifetime pass, it will go up to $80.00 after that.(plus $20.00 a year for 5 years thereafter). Wife and I each got one cause I seem to loose things:mrgreen: Any BLM office sells these.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I just heard about this and told my parents to get off their duffs before its too late.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Both my in-laws have them as well. $10 for lifetime is an absolute bargain! Heck, $80 for a lifetime pass is still a bargain.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

My wife has one. Suppose I'll get one, too.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It does help if you have two of them. Then if you take family to a park in two vehicles both of the vehicles can go into the park, one on each pass. Just one of you need to ride in the second vehicle and use their pass while the other one uses theirs.


----------

